# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΗΧΕΙΑ YAMAHA

## mitsakoos

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ,
ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΗΧΕΙΑ YAMAHA YST-M20DSP ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΤΕΣΙΟΝΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΤΟΥ VOLUME. ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΟΤΕΣΙΟΝΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΙΣΩ; ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## grglaz

Καλως ηρθες Μητσο

σε οποιοδηποτε καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων...
μετρα το ποτενσιομετρο και ζητα ενα ιδιο λογαριθμικο...

μη γραφεις με κεφαλαια γιατι ειναι σα να φωναζεις....

----------


## mitsakoos

Γεια σου φιλε μου,
εγω αυτο που ειχα κανει ηταν να το βγαλω απο την πλακετα και το πηγα σε 2 καταστηματα που και τα 2 μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχουν το συγκεκριμενο.. 1 στο γαλατσι ταλικο-τιβικο και ενα στην αττικη νομιζω.

----------


## Phatt

Δημητρη το να βρεις ιδιο ακριβως που να κουμπωνει στην πλακετα ακριβως πιθανον να μην ειναι τοσο ευκολο, το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα μπορεσεις να βρεις με τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα.Καταλαβαινω οτι το θεμα σου ειναι να μπει ακριβως στην θεση του προηγουμενου.Εφ'οσον εισαι Αθηνα ισως σε καποια καταστηματα μεγαλα που θα προτεινουν τα παιδια να βρεις ακριβως το ιδιο.Αλλιως αναγκαστικα θα βαλεις καποιο αλλο με οτι συνεπαγεται αυτο οπτικα...

----------


## mitsakoos

Ναι το καταλαβενω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να βρω το ιδιο αν και δεν ξερω μηπως υπαρχουν καποια εξουσιοδοτιμενα καταστηματα της yamaha. Οποτε πειτε μου εσεις που να παω να ροτισω. Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------

